# Augers part needed



## ed in cny (Nov 26, 2019)

Have a Yard Machine blower I need a RH auger for as from the operators position. Looking just to get this blower going for the light stuff. The auger has been welded an looks to have been split at the shear bolt location. Would like to find a used one for this MTD 31AS611E352 24" blower. Anyone know a CNY parts place or anyone here got one to sell?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

any pics of the damage? if it is not too badly damaged if may just be cheaper to take it off and take it to a shop to be welded up. would be way cheaper than buying one brand new at $130


----------

